# 1965 GTO rear end



## johns1965gto (Sep 9, 2014)

I just bought a 1965 GTO w/ an automatic trans it has 3:23 gears in the rear end. It's a posi traction. what gear weight do I use. I have the GM addtive. I have been told to use 80W90. Is that correct ? Thanks Does anyone know ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. You can't get straight 90W anymore. You can actually get 75/90 or 80/90 that's for limited slip rear ends. Or you can ad the GM additive to any gear oil. Either way, it will be fine. 3.23 is the perfect gear ratio for these cars, and was standard in 1965.


----------



## johns1965gto (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for your help... I'm sure I'll be asking more questions...


----------

